# lire un fichier iso



## dj-flyo (17 Octobre 2007)

voila j'ai télécharger un logiciel mais c'est en fichier iso avec quelle logiciel es-ce que je pourrais lire ce fichier sans le gravé sur un dvd? merci pour vos réponses


----------



## poissonfree (17 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est un .iso tu fais clic-droit puis "mout it"​


----------



## dj-flyo (17 Octobre 2007)

ui mais là y'en a pls


----------



## SergeD (17 Octobre 2007)

dj-flyo a dit:


> ui mais là y'en a pls



Bonjour,
peux-tu traduire!


----------



## dj-flyo (17 Octobre 2007)

sorry , la dans le fichier que j'ai y'a plusieurs fichier iso normalement pour que ça marche il faut le graver sur pc j'utilise un logiciel mais il n'existe pas sur mac


----------



## poissonfree (17 Octobre 2007)

Pour graver, tu peux utiliser toast! 
Mais sache que MacOS peut ouvrir différent format d'image CD/DVD comme .dmg .iso .toast .bin ....


----------



## dj-flyo (17 Octobre 2007)

d'accord merci je vais essayé toast !!!


----------



## intra (17 Octobre 2007)

avec toast tu peux meme "mounter" sans graver sur le dvd


----------



## dj-flyo (18 Octobre 2007)

bon en faite j'ai un autre prob j'ai installé mon logiciel mais il me demande d'inséré un autre cd et en faite y'a plusieurs fichier iso qu'il faut normallement gravé sur un cd pour être lu apré donc es-ce que quelqu'un aurait la réponse à mon problème lol


----------



## jodido (18 Octobre 2007)

Ce serait pas plutot plusieurs rar avec un iso à l'intérieur, hum comment ça sent bon le warez tout ça  
Un seul conseil refait une image de ton cd/dvd:rateau:


----------



## dj-flyo (18 Octobre 2007)

non en faite javé un rar celui la pas de prob je les ouvert installé via toast mais dans le fichier principal ou il y avait le rar il y a aussi des fichier en .r00 et suivant et ce que j'ai installé prédemment il me dit d'inséré le cd donc je pense que ce sont c'est fichier !!


----------



## jodido (18 Octobre 2007)

Is that french? :mouais:


----------



## dj-flyo (18 Octobre 2007)

bon ba dsl lol je ne sais pas comment l'expliké dans ce dossier y'a le fichier rar que j'ai deszippé et installé le fichier qu'il y avait a l'interieur et ce logiciel me demande d'inséré un cd pour poursuivre l'installation ! mais dans ce fichier ya aussi des documents tout seul ou c'est en .roo .ro1 é ça continue jusqu'a .r17


----------



## poissonfree (18 Octobre 2007)

En gros t'as ça :
totocaca.rar
totocaca.r00
totocaca.r01
totocaca.r02

Si tu "dézippes" le premier (totocaca.rar), les autres suivront automatiquement s'ils sont dans le même répertoire 

Ca marche aussi si t'as ça :
totocaca.part01.rar
totocaca.part02.rar
totocaca.part03.rar
totocaca.part04.rar


Comme dit précédemment, ça ressemble étrangement à du warez 
Pour infos, y'a généralement un fichier explicatif qui l'accompagne ou directement sur la page internet pour expliquer la procédure.


----------

